# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  دليل سلطان للمواقع الإسلامية

## بن أبى زكريا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا موقع سلطان الذى يضم العديد من المواقع الإسلامية على صفحة واحدة مما يسهل البحث كثيرا
http://www.sultan.org/a/
القرآن الكريم والصوتيات الإسلامية استمع واحفظ وتعلم القرآن الكريم 	 تلاوات طريق الإسلام - دروس وخطب 	القرآن الكريم من موقع الإسلام
إذاعة القرآن الرياض - نابلس - طيبة	صوتيات الشبكة الإسلامية 	تلاوات قرآنية - الشبكة الإسلامية
البث الإسلامي المباشر 	تسجيلات مشكاة الإسلامية	قسم القرآن - الشبكة الإسلامية
شبكة الذكر الحكيم	نداء الإسلام 	تحفيظ القرآن الكريم - المرتل
الذكر الحكيم 	ترتيل 	المكتبة الصوتية للقرآن الكريم
مزامير آل داود 	شبكة ترتيل 	تفسير الطبري - القرطبي - ابن كثير - الدر المنثور - السعدي
صوتيات بلغات العالم	و رتِّل	تفسير الطبري والبغوي وابن كثير والسعدي والتفسير الميسر
رياض القرآن	مصحفي	معجم كلمات القرآن
دار التجويد	المصحف الشريف - فلاش	 مشكل إعراب القرآن الكريم
تعليم التجويد	مكتبة نداء الإيمان الصوتية	فهرس الموضوعات القرآنية 2
عبدالباسط عبدالصمد	مكتبة الصوت الإسلامي	المصحف الجامع
إمام الحرم علي جابر	مكتبة شواطئ الإمارات الصوتية	موقع طريق القرآن
إمام الحرم سعود الشريم 2 	شبكة التفسير والدراسات القرآنية	عالم القرآن الكريم
مشاري العفاسي 	ملتقى البيان لتفسير القرآن 	علم القرآن الكريم
الشيخ ماهر المعيقلي 	موقع تحفيظ 	علوم القرآن الكريم
القارىء محمد جبريل	ملتقى أهل التفسير	موسوعة القرآن الكريم
أحمد العجمي	صوتيات مفرغة 2	موقع القرآن الكريم
محمد المحيسني	

القرآن الكريم لأجهزة الجوال
	القرآن أون لاين
شيخ الشاطري	تراجم مجمع الملك فهد	الثقة للقرآن الكريم
إبراهيم الجبرين	نوادر الصوتيات	قاف لخدمة القرآن

عامر المهلهل
	مجمع التسجيلات الإسلامية	يا أهل القرآن
شيرزاد عبدالرحمن طاهر 	شبكة القراءات القرآنية	أقباس
عبدالولي الأركاني 	آفاق القراءات القرآنية	واحة المسك
موقع قرآء القرآن الكريم 	القراءات 2 	صوتيات ومرئيات الطريق إلى الجنة
قراء بريدة 	خيمة القراءات القرآنية	صوتيات إيماننا الإسلامية
قراء البحرين 	حلقات	المدرسة الربانية للمرئيات الإسلامية
المقرأة القرآنية بجدة 	 حلقات التحفيظ القرآنية	موسوعة المسلم للصوتيات والمرئيات
إيمان ف.م للقرآن الكريم 	أكاديمية حفاظ الوحيين	موسوعة الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن والسنة
الرياحين لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم 	حفاظ الوحيين	الهيئة العالمية للإعجاز العلمي

القرآن الكريم بالفلاش
مشايخ و علماء و دعاة مواقع الشيخ المنجد 	الشيخ العثيمين 	الشيخ ابن باز
الشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني 	سلسلة العلامتين ابن باز والألباني	الشيخ ابن جبرين
الشيخ علوي السقاف - الدرر السنية 	الشيخ الألباني 	الشيخ صالح الفوزان
الشيخ مصطفى العدوي 	موسوعة فتاوي الألباني الصوتية 2 	الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي - دروس
الشيخ محمد حسان 	موقع شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 	الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير
الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب 	الشيخ محمد المغراوي 	الشيخ سلمان العودة
الشيخ محمد حسن عبد الغفار 	الشيخ خالد المصلح 	الشيخ محمد الدويش
الشيخ راغب السرجاني 	الشيخ عبدالعزيز الفوزان 	الشيخ ناصر العمر - المسلم
الشيخ وجدي غنيم 	الشيخ ثامر بن مبارك العامر 	الشيخ عبدالعزيز الراجحي
الشيخ عبدالعظيم بدوي 2 	

الشيخ مازن الفريح - ناصح
	الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك
الشيخ سعيد عبدالعظيم 	الشيخ أبي بكر الحنبلي 	الشيخ سفر الحوالي
الدكتور جعفر شيخ إدريس 	الشيخ عبدالله بن إبراهيم القرعاوي 	الشيخ عبدالله السعد
الشيخ حاتم فريد 	الشيخ عثمان الخميس - المنهج 	الشيخ محمد العريفي
الشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان 	الشيخ أحمد الحازمي 	الشيخ محمد الحمد - دعوة الإسلام
علماء الإسكندرية 	الشيخ محمد زحل المغربي 	الشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر
المركز الإسلامي لدعاة التوحيد والسنة بمصر 	الشيخ محمد الأمين بوخبزة المغربي 	الشيخ محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي
الشيخ أحمد بن حسن المعلِّم	الشيخ خالد الراشد	الشيخ محمد العصيمي
الشيخ صلاح الدين عبدالموجود	الداعية جاسم المطوع	الشيخ يوسف الشبيلي
الشيخ محمد الزغبي 	الشيخ علي بادحدح	الشيخ عائض القرني
الدكتور جمال المراكبي 	الشيخ عبد الآخر حماد الغنيمي	الشيخ يحيى اليحيى - طيبة
الشيخ عبدالحق محمد 	الشيخ هاني حلمي -منهج	الشيخ راشد الزهراني
الشيخ هشام البيلى 	الشيخ أبي سعيد الجزائري	الشيخ سعيد مسفر
الشيخ أحمد حطيبة 	الشيخ مسعد أنور	الشيخ محمد الحمود النجدي
الشيخ مجدي عرفات 	الشيخ عبدالمجيد الهتاري	الشيخ نبيل العوضي
الشيخ وحيد بالي 	الشيخ محمد الصادق المراني 	الشيخ سعد الجبرين
الشيخ سيد حسين العفاني 	الشيخ عيسى بن إبراهيم الدريويش 	الشيخ خالد السبت
الشيخ طلعت عفيفي	الشيخ سعد الحصين 	الشيخ ناصر الحنيني
الشيخ أسامة سليمان	الدكتور أحمد بن صالح الزهراني 	علماء الشريعة
الدكتور أحمد النقيب	الشيخ سليمان المزيني 	
الشيخ صفوت حجازي - دار الأنصار	الشيخ سالم العجمي	الشيخ عبدالعزيز العبداللطيف
موقع د.محمد محروس المدرس 	الشيخ عبدالسلام العييري 	الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
الداعية عمر عبدالكافي 	الشيخ عبدالمنعم عبد المبدئ 	الشيخ سليمان الماجد
الشيخ عادل السيد 	الشيخ محمود عبدالرازق الرضواني 	الشيخ سعد البريك
الشيخ أبي ذر القلموني 	الشيخ حسن قارىء الحسيني 	الشيخ محمد علي آدم الأثيوبي
الدكتور سيد جمعة 	الشيخ جماز الجماز 	الشيخ محمد المهدي
الشيخ جمال شاكر 	الشيخ عبدالبديع أبو هاشم 	الشيخ أبو إسلام صالح طه
الشيخ أحمد صبري 	الشيخ عبدالله الأهدل 	شذرات شنقيطية
الشيخ أحمد سالم	الشيخ الدكتور علي محمد الصلابي 	الشيخ محمد الدبيسي
الدكتور زغلول النجار	الدكتور عبدالكريم بكار 	ورثة الأنبياء
الشيخ الصادق الغرياني 	الشيخ زيد البحري 	الشيخ حامد بن عبدالله العلي
منبر علماء اليمن 	الشيخ مشهور حسن سلمان 	الشيخ مقبل الوادعي
منار الجزائر	الدكتور طارق السويدان 	الدكتور طارق الطواري
المشكاة - علماء ودعاة السودان 	الشيخ حسام الدين عفانه 	الشيخ عاطف شمس
الشيخ عدنان النحوي	 طريق الدروس للمرئيات الإسلامية	الشيخ محمد بسيوني
الشيخ عبدالرزاق عفيفي	دروسي - محاضرات ودروس الإمارات	الشيخ حمد بن عبدالله الحمد
الشيخ محمد علي فركوس الجزائري 	الدروس - مصر 	الدكتور طارق عبدالحليم
موقع ميراث السنة - الجزائر 	الكلم الطيب للدروس العلمية بالرياض 	الشيخ إبراهيم شاهين
الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي 	موسوعة الاستشارات 	هواتف المشايخ
الشيخ علي الطنطاوي 	استشارات الشبكة الإسلامية 	دروس ومحاضرات الشبكة الإسلامية
صوتيات الشيخ عبدالحميد كشك 	استشارات دعوية ونفسية واجتماعية - الإسلام اليوم 	دروس وخطب من إذاعة طريق الإسلام
استشارات دعوية - إسلام أون لاين 	الشيخ عبدالعزيز الأحمد لحل المشاكل الاجتماعية 	استشارات المفكرة الدعوية
استشارات تربوية ودعوية - الدويش	الخط الساخن للفتاوي والاستشارات - باب	د.عمر المديفر للاستشارات التربوية والنفسية
مواقع لعلماء ودعاة باللغة الانجليزية 	مقالات بالانجليزية لجمع من المشايخ والدعاة	المستشار - استشارات اجتماعية وطبية ونفسية وغيرها

Islam House ***site, books, tapes, articles and more موقع دار الإسلام لنشر الإسلام بلغات العالم
مـواقـع عـلمية الوصول السريع للفتاوى 	صفحة البواحث 	الحديث الشريف
السيرة النبوية 2 3 	منتديات صناعة الحديث 	تيسير الوصول لأحاديث الرسول
التاريخ الإسلامي 2 3 	ملتقى أهل الحديث 	جامع الحديث
سرد أحداث التاريخ الإسلامي 	الإسلام سؤال وجواب 	الحديث الشريف - الشبكة الإسلامية
سيرة الصحابة 	فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 2 	شبكة السنة
قصة الإسلام 	فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية 	مكتبة نداء الإيمان الحديثية
صيد الفوائد 	مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية	الموسوعة الشاملة 2
المختار الإسلامي - المنجد 	موسوعة الفتاوي الإٍسلامية 	مكتبة صيد الفوائد
العقيدة والحياة 	الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية 	مكتبة المشكاة
دليل البحوث الإسلامية 	مكتبة الفتاوى من نداء الإيمان 	المكتبة الوقفية الضوئية
شبكة طالب العلم 	الفتاوى المصرية - دار الإفتاء المصرية 	مكتبة المكنز المصورة
موقع العلم	موقع الفقه	مكتبة المدينة الرقمية
 شبكة الشريعة الإسلامية 	فقه المعاملات	مكتبة الشبكة الإسلامية
الملتقى الفقهي 	جامع الفقه الإسلامي 	مكتبة أهل الحديث
موقع المنبر للخطب 	مسألة فقهية 	مكتبة طريق الإسلام
خطب مترجمة 	الأكاديمية الإسلامية المفتوحة 	المكتبة
المعاجم العربية 	معهد الدعوة العالمي	المكتبة الالكترونية
عروض الشعر 	معهد الفرقان لتدريس العلوم الشرعية	الوراق
معهد الكتاب والسنة 	المركز العلمي الأول لتعليم القرآن والسنة	الكتاب الإسلامي
البحث في مكتبة الملك فهد	جديد الدروس والخطب والمحاضرات	منتديات الكتب المصورة
مكتبة المسجد النبوي	مركز ودود للمخطوطات	منتديات المخطوطات

الإعلام الإسلامي مجلة الأسرة 	مجلة العصر 	مجلة البيان
صحيفة الصحوة اليمنية 	مجلة منارات 	مجلة المجتمع
مجلة المعرفة 	مجلة الأمان 	مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية 2
كتاب الأمة 	مجلة الدعوة 	مجلة الفرقان
مجلة التوحيد 	مجلة الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية -أم القرى	مجلة الإسلام اليوم
مجلة الحسبة 	مجلة إشراقة	مجلة البحوث الفقهية المعاصرة
مجلة الشورى 	مجلة الوعي الإسلامي	مجلة بريد المعلم
مجلة المعلم 	مجلة رابطة العالم الإسلامي 	مجلة المسلم المعاصر
مجلة العالم الإسلامي 	مجلة الرائد 	مجلة فلسطين المسلمة
جريدة التجديد الإسلامية - المغرب 	مجلة الدرر الإسلامية 	مجلة أمتي
مجلة الدرعية 	مجلة الفسطاط 	 مجلة الإعجاز العلمي
منابر الفكر - الكويت 	جريدة الشعب 	مجلة إبداع
مجلة إنسان 	مجلة العالمية 	مجلة التقوى
مجلة الجندي المسلم 	مجلة القمة 	مجلة الكوثر
مجلة الفرحة 	مجلة البشرى 	مجلة المنار الجديد
مجلة ولدي 	صحيفة المصريون الالكترونية 	مجلة المتميزة
مجلة أنس للأطفال	صحيفة بشائر الإسلام الالكترونية	مجلة شهد الفتيات
مجلة الفاتح للأطفال	كشاف المجلات	مجلة أسرتنا الالكترونية
مجلة فراس للفتيان والفتيات	قناة المجد للقرآن الكريم	مجلة مركز ودود للمخطوطات
 قناة العفاسي الفضائية	قناة المجد للحديث	قناة المجد
قناة الخليجية 	قناة هدى 	قناة الأمة الفضائية
قناة البركة الفضائية الاقتصادية 	قناة طيبة الفضائية 	قناة القرآن الكريم
قناة شدا الفضائية	قناة المجد الوثائقية	قناة الحكمة الفضائية

قناة السلام (Peace TV)
	بث مباشر للقنوات الفضائية الإٍسلامية	قناة الناس الفضائية
قناة الحرمين	اليوتيوب الإٍسلامي	قناة فتوى
قناة بداية	متى تتوب يا يوتيوب	قناة الحافظ
جمعية الدعوة إلى الفضيلة في وسائل الإعلام	-	قناة صفا

مواقع للمرأة المسلمة والأسرة الزوجان 	ركن الأخوات - طريق الإٍسلام 	لها أون لاين
أمي 	منتدى الأخوات - طريق الإيمان 	بيت حواء
أسماء المواليد ومعانيها 2 3 	ركن أمة الله 	عالم حواء
طفلي 	لكِ 	للنساء فقط
واحة المرأة	مسلمة 	الشبكة النسائية العالمية
رسالة المرأة 	مسلمات 	قافلة الداعيات
أولادنا 	المحارة 	 أسرة نت
فنون تربية الأولاد 	آسية	ملتقى حاملات القرآن
عيادة الطب النفسي والإرشادي للأطفال 	العسجد	منتدى التوجيه الفني لدور القرآن الكريم
عيادة طب الأطفال 	منزلة المرأة في الإسلام	ملتقى طالبات العلم
الاستشارات - لها أون لاين 	دعوتها 	منتديات لآليء العلم
استشارات في تربية الأطفال	حجابي نجاتي 	منتدى لها
صوتيات التربية والأسرة المسلمة 	الأسرة السعيدة 	منتدى أم عبدالله
أطفال الخليج ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة 	طريق الجنة 	منتدى عبق الرياحين
بنين وبنات 	الفتاوى الجامعة للمرأة المسلمة 	شبكة بحور دعوية
أطفال سند 	مملكة فتيات الإسلام الصوتية	حدائق الخير للفتيات
أناشيد الأطفال 	مطبخ حواء	الداعيات إلى الخير
 أناشيد قناة المجد 	دليل الطبخ العربي 	منتديات الأخت المسلمة
البيت - لمسات الديكور 	 مطبخ مطايب 	منتديات أخوات الإسلام
بيتك 	المطبخ الالكتروني 	منتدى أنا مسلمة

مواقع متفرقة الإسلام اليوم 	صيد الفوائد 	الـشبكة الإسلامية
المفكرة الدعوية 	دار الإسلام 	إسلام أون لاين
موقع القصص 	 يا له من دين 	موقع الإسلام
قصص الأنبياء 	الألوكة 	شبكة نور الإسلام
قبسات من حياة الرسول 	رياض المتقين 	نور الإسلام
نسيج الإسلامية 	المنهج 	أعمال القلوب والسلوك والأخلاق
صفة الوضوء والصلاة والحج والعمرة بالصور 	الشبكة السلفية 	أمراض القلوب
مفكرة الدعاة 	موقع مكنون 	شبكة القلم الفكرية
حصن المسلم 	طريق السنة 	طريق السلف
داعي 	صوت الحق	صوت السلف
وذكر 	الشباب 	العمل للإسلام
اذكر الله 	طريق الحقيقة 	منار الإسلام
الرقية الشرعية - 2 - 3 	الإرشاد 	شبكة منارات الإسلامية
الشفاء للرقية 	الداعية الإلكتروني 	طريق التوبة
الصارم المسلول على السحرة أعداء الرسول 	طريق الدعوة 	شبكة طريق الجنة
متحف المدينة الإعلامي 	الطريق إلى الله	الصحوة الالكترونية
المدينة نت 	الإسلام والاقتصاد 	طريق الجنة
الجوال الإسلامي 	حب الإسلام 	الموت
جوال الفضيلة 	هدي الإسلام 	إيمان القلوب
جوال زاد 	تجاربنا 	ذكرى
جوال الخير 	محمد رسول الله 	المأوى
بلوتوث ديننا 	المشروع العالمي للتعريف بنبي الرحمة 	شبكة زاد المعاد
جوالي للبلوتوث 	نبي الرحمة 	إحياء السنة
البلوتوث الدعوي 	الصحابة 	كلمات - مطويات إسلامية
الهمس للوسائط الدعوية 	موقع المسجد الإسلامي 	منشور - منشورات إسلامية
عروض الباوربوينت الدعوية 	نهاية قصتي 	التغيير
الاسطوانات الإسلامية 	وقفنا 	ركاز لتعزيز الأخلاق
إسلام ميديا 	إمام المسجد 	الدنيا الفانية
نوافذ الدعوة	أفكار دعوية 2	إسلام تايم
الدعوة - صيد الفوائد	منبر الأمة الإسلامية للدراسات والبحوث	شبكة الإسلام
منابر الدعوة	موقع رمضانيات 	موقع المسك
دعوة	موقع الرحمة	المصادر الإسلامية
رجال الإسلام	مقالات طبية إسلامية	قواعد البيانات الإسلامية
الرسائل الدعوية	موقع تسابيح	لأجلك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
برنامج إلى صلاتي	موقع مداد	نبي الإسلام
رابطة الجرافيك الدعوي	إعفاف للزواج والإصلاح الأسري	الرجل العظيم
اللغة العربية تعلما وتعليما	بيت العفاف	سيد المرسلين
الباحث الإسلامي	راية الإصلاح 	شبكة آل البيت
موسوعة المسابقات الثقافية	زاد الداعية - خطب مكتوبة مؤثرة 	آل البيت النبوي
الفكر العقدي الوافد	الرفقة الصالحة 	موقع شباب الدعوي
فن المعمار الإسلامي	دليل الصدقات	شباب الإسلام
رواء للأدب الإسلامي	المسنجر الدعوي	وسيط الخير
تفسير الأحلام	الفطرة	لواء الشريعة
أنصار السنة المحمدية	ابن الإسلام للمراسلات الدعوية	أخطاء يقع فيها كثير من المسلمين
أنصار السنة - فرع المحلة	شبكة الشفاء الإسلامية 	درب الأخوة
الحضارة الإسلامية	الطب الإسلامي	نداء الإيمان
شبكة أهل السنة الإسلامية	الحصن النفسي 	شبكة منهج
شبكة هاجس الإسلامية	شبكة أهداف	شبكة مساجدنا الدعوية
شبكة تثبيت الإسلامية	شبكة إيماننا الإسلامية	البطاقة للبطاقات الإسلامية
شبكة الأسد الإسلامية 	شبكة الدعوة الإسلامية	بطاقات الدوحة الإسلامية
شبكة الحقيقة الإسلامية	شبكة شباب السنة 	بطاقات الرفقة الصالحة
الفلاش الإسلامي	تواقيع دعوية	بطاقات دعوية 2
فلاش داش	بطاقات وتصاميم واحتي 	بطاقات عافور الإسلامية

أخبار وأحوال المـسلمين أهل السنة في العراق 	الحملة العالمية لمقاومة العدوان 	المختصر
جريدة البصائر العراقية 	وكالة الأخبار الإسلامية 	اللجنة العالمية لنصرة خاتم الأنبياء

وكالة حق (أخبار العراق)
	وكالة الأنباء الإسلامية الدولية	لا للدنمارك
الرابطة الإسلامية للإعلام بالعراق 	مأساتنا والحل 	إلا رسول الله
فلسطينيو العراق 	المنسيون 	قاطع
وثائق وبيانات 	الصومال اليوم 	أسرى المسلمين
أحرار الأقصى 	ملتقى أهل السنة والجماعة بالسودان 	مركز القوقاز
كلنا للأقصى 	لبيك أفريقيا 	المسلمون في أوزبكستان
مركز الأسرى للإعلام 	تونس المسلمة 	 تركستان الشرقية 2
موقع انتفاضة 	حركة الخلاص الإريترية 	أهل السنة في إيران
تاريخ فلسطين 	رابطة شباب اريتريا 	أحوال أهل السنة في إيران
ائتلاف الخير	دافع عن الأقصى 	حركة المقاومة الإسلامية حماس

أديان وفرق ومذاهب معاصرة الطريق إلى الله	كشف حقيقة الأحباش 	مواقع الرد على الرافضة
غرفة الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي	الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي 	شبكة الرد
التوضيح لدين المسيح 	حقيقة الوهابية 	مكتبة المهتدين لمقارنة الأديان
سبيل الإسلام 	إسلامية لا وهابية 	منتدى التوحيد
المسيحية في الميزان	الإسلام والعالم	الموسوعة الميسرة في الأديان والمذاهب المعاصرة
المسيح الحق	منتديات حراس العقيدة 	الملتقى العلمي للعقيدة
منتديات الفرقان	منتدى طريق الإيمان لدعوة غير المسلمين	الكاشف
منتديات ديدات	منتدى لجنة التعريف بالإسلام	الحقيقة العظمى
الشيخ أحمد ديدات	صوت بلدي لمقاومة التنصير والماسونية	التحذير من مخاطر التنصير
آخر رجاء	صوتيات عن اليهود والنصارى	الرد على الصوفية
منتديات الجامع	التنصير فوق صفيح ساخن	الصوفية
فخور كوني مسلم	شبكة برسوميات لكشف النصرانية	التبيان الجلي عن الحبيب الجفري
منتديات صوت الحق	الإسلام والعالم	التصوف العالم المجهول
البهائية في الميزان	شبكة ضد الأحمدية القاديانية	العوالم الخفية عن اليهود
من هم الأباضية	شبكة الأحمدية في الميزان	ليبرالي ..حقائق الليبرالية

جهات خيرية - هيئات - مساجد - أوقاف - مؤسسات تعليمية - إنتاج إعلامي وغيرها

----------


## سيدة ريفية

هذا ما كنت أبحث عنه جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبوحمدالعربى

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## بن أبى زكريا

شكر الله لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته.....

جزاك الله خير جزاء.

أطلب من المسؤولين على هذا المجلس تثبيت هذا الموضوع وذلك لأهميته.
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا خير جزاء.

----------


## محمد المتعلم

شكر الله لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

